# length of lan wire



## ravi.xolve (Oct 15, 2006)

is 20m of lan wire too long to connect my pc to a switch?

pls help my dlink switch doesn't detect the lan wire.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 15, 2006)

does it detect your pc when you use other wires?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 15, 2006)

yup its a bit too long... Or mebbe the connectors r damaged .. Try changing them..


----------



## enjoy (Oct 16, 2006)

I think the maximum length of a LAN wire can be 10 meters only (I read somewhere, cant recall where). More more than 10 meters you will need to use hub/repeater in between.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 16, 2006)

hey who said u that??
i a seen ppl using 50 meters long wires. i think u need see if the wire if fine & check it both ends for a damage.


----------



## urvish_acharya (Oct 16, 2006)

u can add repeater in between...otherwise no solution..LAN can only go up to 10 met


----------



## shaunak (Oct 16, 2006)

urvish_acharya said:
			
		

> u can add repeater in between...otherwise no solution..LAN can only go up to 10 met


I myself connect to a switch 20 mts away using a single LAN cable. See if you have connected the connecters properly and the order of wiring is the same on both sides.


----------



## knoppix (Oct 16, 2006)

Ravi u can go upto 100 mtrs, if u r using a switch. Only after 100 mtrs u need a repeater. I suggest u check the connectors and use standard color coding for ur UTP cable.


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree with Knoppix there is no issue till 100 meters just test the wire somewhere else and make sure everything is fine with the wire.


----------



## mediator (Oct 16, 2006)

@ravi.xolve: 

See there are various types of ethernet cables, some of em I can remember are :

1. 10BASE2 : Thin ethernet
THIN ETHERNET is the simplest, most flexible and has the range of 185 meters!!

2. 10BASE5 : Thick ethernet
Well there is THICK ethernet too with range of 500 meters!

3. 10BASE-T : Twisted pair ethernet
Range = 100 meters !

Ofcors after these ranges u have to use a repeater!

So yes ur case is OK! I think ur cable is damaged!
Have fun!


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 16, 2006)

@mediator : Nice info dude


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 17, 2006)

knoppix said:
			
		

> Ravi u can go upto 100 mtrs, if u r using a switch. Only after 100 mtrs u need a repeater. I suggest u check the connectors and use standard color coding for ur UTP cable.


absolutely correct, lan wire can be stretched upto 100mts after that u need a repeater. chek ur connectors.


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 17, 2006)

well i am using a 60m cat-5 cable which connects my pc to the nearest switch which is placed at a distance of 60m.. 

i have NO problem at all in using my internet..


----------

